# The only good eldar is a dead one



## NetherMessenger (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's some fanart I took along while to make. Made in photoshop using my mouse.
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/5382/fleshtearer.png
I didn't plan it at all. I just wanted to draw a plasma pistol and then I added the flesh tearer holding it and kept improving it untill now. I know I can improve it alot mostly lighting wise but I think it's time to move on.

EDIT: Fixed the link.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a "forbidden 403" notice when I clicked that link...


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Same
10charlimit


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The arms and legs looked slightly (well, a bit more than slightly) wrong in my eyes, but it is a good start.


----------



## BJORN (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice blood effects!!!


----------



## EldarMarine (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice Plasma pistol and how the light shines on him


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

i'd say the arms are too long, and the legs are too short, but other than that it's pretty cool.


----------

